# Merton and Webster TV series



## Val54 (Aug 7, 2021)

Anyone watch the first episode of Paul Merton and his partner setting off on a UK tour in a hired A class? Seemed to me it was quite balanced and would certainly be informative for the general public in terms of enhancing their knowledge of motorhome facilities and wild camping. On Channel 5 if you didn't see it. They are in the Lakes next week, should be interesting !!!


----------



## colinm (Aug 7, 2021)

Only caught the beginning and end, but compared to '5 go motohoming' on the same channel, then it was much better.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 7, 2021)

Enjoyable so far (for a TV show) 
As was 5 go motorhoming.... 

Bloody hell though Paul Merton comes accross as a right wet blanket


----------



## The laird (Aug 7, 2021)

Think it might help newbies if they watch it
quite sensible from what I saw but the mrs fancies one o them flipping lights that was projected onto the roof


----------



## 2cv (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice that wild camping was not completely dismissed and there was even mention of an app detailing suitable locations. The Rollerteam A class looked very nice.


----------



## The laird (Aug 7, 2021)

2cv said:


> Nice that wild camping was not completely dismissed and there was even mention of an app detailing suitable locations. The Rollerteam A class looked very nice.


That's another problem swmbo liked it very much as well bill ,I feel it in my water


----------



## wildebus (Aug 7, 2021)

Well .....  I actually enjoyed "5 go Motorhoming" unlike it seems everyone else here.   It was good fun doing what it meant to do  (which was not some kind of motorhoming documentary)

Merton and Webster yesterday I thought was good as well.  Very different approach and was more of an informative style of programme than just light entertainment.
Never seen Suki, Paul's wife before but she seemed great fun (Paul on the other hand was very muted and the OH wondered if he had dementia or something!)

One thing which I think people coming to Motorhoming new might get the wrong impression about is how there will be a lack of personally reserved parking spaces for their motorhome, unlike Merton and Webster who had a space just right in front of everywhere they were visiting


----------



## jeanette (Aug 7, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Well .....  I actually enjoyed "5 go Motorhoming" unlike it seems everyone else here.   It was good fun doing what it meant to do  (which was not some kind of motorhoming documentary)
> 
> Merton and Webster yesterday I thought was good as well.  Very different approach and was more of an informative style of programme than just light entertainment.
> Never seen Suki, Paul's wife before but she seemed great fun (Paul on the other hand was very muted and the OH wondered if he had dementia or something!)
> ...


 I liked “5 go motorhoming“ as well and we said exactly the same about Merton but he was over the moon when he fixed the mirror


----------



## DnK (Aug 7, 2021)

It's good to see celebs motorhoming and perhaps longer term it might help change the general perspectives of what we do. Don't recall ever being anywhere that had a sign up stating a wild camp though! Anyone know where that was?


----------



## Martin P (Aug 7, 2021)

We found Whitstable parking a little trickier than Merton and Webster!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 7, 2021)

DnK said:


> It's good to see celebs motorhoming


So im on TV next then, will I have to wash.


----------



## Val54 (Aug 7, 2021)

Only if they insist on close up shots ............


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 7, 2021)

Depends on what bits they want to take picy of spose.


----------



## Drover (Aug 7, 2021)

The laird said:


> That's another problem swmbo liked it very much as well bill ,I feel it in my water


It does not look so big inside in real life, we had a look at one , the bedroom is not as big as it looks and blocked in by a sink and two big slabs of dark wood effect stuff floor to ceiling .
I thought it was ok, wife thought "too hemmed in" and no space.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 8, 2021)

DnK said:


> It's good to see celebs motorhoming and perhaps longer term it might help change the general perspectives of what we do. Don't recall ever being anywhere that had a sign up stating a wild camp though! Anyone know where that was?


Don’t think it was a true “wild camp” in the true sense but probably in a field being paid for as a site but with no facilities. Some say Shell Island in Wales is wild camping although it’s a paid for site. Great programme though but why do they always stick these celebs in large Motorhomes 7.4 Mtrs plus.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 8, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Don’t think it was a true “wild camp” in the true sense but probably in a field being paid for as a site but with no facilities. Some say Shell Island in Wales is wild camping although it’s a paid for site. Great programme though but why do they always stick these celebs in large Motorhomes 7.4 Mtrs plus.


Cause there big headed.


----------



## Moped (Aug 8, 2021)

It was better than some of the previous “celebrity go” type shows. Maybe because they were a couple rather than a mixed group forced on each other.

I just wish I could park in the towns they visited as easily as they appeared to. If I had an advanced travelling team providing a coned off parking area prior to each visit I made life would be bliss!


----------



## Moped (Aug 8, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Don’t think it was a true “wild camp” in the true sense but probably in a field being paid for as a site but with no facilities. Some say Shell Island in Wales is wild camping although it’s a paid for site. Great programme though but why do they always stick these celebs in large Motorhomes 7.4 Mtrs plus.


They probably have to have a vehicle large enough to get the production team in to film the celebrity shananigans whilst on the move and parked up.

I wonder how easy it would be to find genuine wild camping spots with a TV production team in tow that also has to be accommodated overnight? Do they have one of these mega luxury coach sized motorhomes as well as a Range Rover or some other camera vehicle? Or is it a tent job?


----------



## RV2MAX (Aug 8, 2021)

The laird said:


> Think it might help newbies if they watch it
> quite sensible from what I saw but the mrs fancies one o them flipping lights that was projected onto the roof


This sort of thing ?  








						3 in 1 USB Galaxy Star Projector Light LED Starry Sky Night Lamp Ocean Wave   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3 in 1 USB Galaxy Star Projector Light LED Starry Sky Night Lamp Ocean Wave  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 8, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> This sort of thing ?


WE see them stars after a good fight outside the pub.


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 8, 2021)

I cant comment on the programme. ...didn't fancy another formulaic production.One thing that put me off, were the trailer shots of the van/ couple being filmed n remote locations......no longer to be found in England and i'm guessing less and less in Wales and Scotland, giving viewers a romanticized idea of what motorhoming is like, a bit like the van lifers pictures of amazing sunsets taken through thrown open rear doors.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 8, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> I cant comment on the programme. ...didn't fancy another formulaic production.One thing that put me off, were the trailer shots of the van/ couple being filmed n remote locations......no longer to be found in England and i'm guessing less and less in Wales and Scotland, giving viewers a romanticized idea of what motorhoming is like, a bit like the van lifers pictures of amazing sunsets taken through thrown open rear doors.


Yup deff no chance of solitude anymore.... 






Only 2 weeks ago on the Yorkshire Coast... 

Peace, quiet and friendly dog walkers 

And Beach to ourselves.


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 8, 2021)

Motorhoming  is already too popular last thing we need is more tv coverage  .


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 8, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Motorhoming  is already too popular last thing we need is more tv coverage  .


Good job there aren't forums all over the place promoting it too...


----------



## Drover (Aug 8, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Motorhoming  is already too popular last thing we need is more tv coverage  .


Though the £300 a day hire charge might put off a lot of those who might give it a go.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 9, 2021)

Used to work with documentary production companies, it would not surprise me if the bulk of the driving was not done by one of the crew with just odd shots and sections done by Merton and his Mrs, also most film crews won't 'rough it' the money they are on and expenses they claim, it is more than likely they just pack up the filming kit jump in the Range Rover and head for their pre=booked local hotel for the night.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 9, 2021)

Drover said:


> Though the £300 a day hire charge might put off a lot of those who might give it a go.


Near where we live there is a tiny thatched roof National Trust cottage miles from anywhere which my Mrs used to clean called Whitegates near Gunby (check it out)and one couldn’t even swing a cat inside it it’s that small and now they are charging £325.00 a night and that is regularly booked with 3 days minimum booking so a Motorhome at £300 a night is a bargain we all need to go into business and could be raking it in with the rental fees.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 9, 2021)

The laird said:


> That's another problem swmbo liked it very much as well bill ,I feel it in my water


Nice if you have a spare £75000.00  grand burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> So im on TV next then, will I have to wash.


Yes best give the Van a quick spruce up Trev, cant be letting the side down


----------



## mickymost (Aug 9, 2021)

Martin P said:


> We found Whitstable parking a little trickier than Merton and Webster!


And I bet you never got offered free Oysters either !


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 9, 2021)

Saoirse said:


> Used to work with documentary production companies, it would not surprise me if the bulk of the driving was not done by one of the crew with just odd shots and sections done by Merton and his Mrs, also most film crews won't 'rough it' the money they are on and expenses they claim, it is more than likely they just pack up the filming kit jump in the Range Rover and head for their pre=booked local hotel for the night.



Bit like the Monty halls programme set at Sands Bay near Applecross.... 

He Apparantly spent most nights kipping at the pub in Applecross.


----------



## Drover (Aug 9, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Near where we live there is a tiny thatched roof National Trust cottage miles from anywhere which my Mrs used to clean called Whitegates near Gunby (check it out)and one couldn’t even swing a cat inside it it’s that small and now they are charging £325.00 a night and that is regularly booked with 3 days minimum booking so a Motorhome at £300 a night is a bargain we all need to go into business and could be raking it in with the rental fees.


We have just about finished building a small house that we could come back to. Now seriously thinking of air b&b for it after being told what we would get. We were going down the 6 month block rental ..
You are adding fuel to our thoughts...
Years ago we used to clean a cottage less than 100yds from where we are, its £700 a week dropping to 500 in winter and fully booked until the end of the year... and I mean full, (so the owner tells us) not 1 spare week
Covid has held up our plans but things look to be getting better.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 9, 2021)

These "Motorhoming" programmes are obviously not meant for people who already 'do' motorhoming as those know everything already so the only valid input there will be to critisise and critique every minute of every episode clearly.
(and of course on MHF the programme was analysed, complained about and dismissed before the first epsiode was even aired as that is where all the top experts are  )


So maybe, just maybe, it is not meant to be a thesis on the subject but simply a light entertainment program for people to just enjoy, or to turn off it they don't?
Hmmm.  That's a thought isn't it?


----------



## RV2MAX (Aug 9, 2021)

wildebus said:


> These "Motorhoming" programmes are obviously not meant for people who already 'do' motorhoming as those know everything already so the only valid input there will be to critisise and critique every minute of every episode clearly.
> (and of course on MHF the programme was analysed, complained about and dismissed before the first epsiode was even aired as that is where all the top experts are  )
> 
> 
> ...


Its more likely to be a production to make money that has jumped on a bandwagon (latest fad) that can be sold to a network , and even generate more money from the raffle being held as part of it .   If they could get a celeb to paint a wall and that the public could watch dry and make enough they would do that .


----------



## mickymost (Aug 9, 2021)

Drover said:


> We have just about finished building a small house that we could come back to. Now seriously thinking of air b&b for it after being told what we would get. We were going down the 6 month block rental ..
> You are adding fuel to our thoughts...
> Years ago we used to clean a cottage less than 100yds from where we are, its £700 a week dropping to 500 in winter and fully booked until the end of the year... and I mean full, (so the owner tells us) not 1 spare week
> Covid has held up our plans but things look to be getting better.


Go for it would be my advice but not 6 months rental use it as an aire B and B more money to be made


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 9, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Go for it would be my advice but not 6 months rental use it as an aire B and B more money to be made


LOng term will have cannabus growers taking over, i have tried the rental thing and to be honest they cause more damage than you get for rental, many people today are one step up from animals.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 9, 2021)

RV2MAX said:


> Its more likely to be a production to make money that has jumped on a bandwagon (latest fad) that can be sold to a network , and even generate more money from the raffle being held as part of it .   If they could get a celeb to paint a wall and that the public could watch dry and make enough they would do that .


so what?  don't like it, don't watch it.
(that is the approach I take with the vast majority of ITV2 and Channel 4 screenings)


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 9, 2021)

We enjoyed it, and it was nice seeing the larger version of our van in use.
It was just a bit of light hearted entertainment, pretty harmless I thought.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Depends on what bits they want to take picy of spose.


Think they are doing a series a bit like 'Car SOS', but on Campers.
But they are focusing on "knackered campervans", and not "knackers in a campervan" so you can put the soap back on the dish


----------



## Drover (Aug 9, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> We enjoyed it, and it was nice seeing the larger version of our van in use.
> It was just a bit of light hearted entertainment, pretty harmless I thought.


Do you have the 590?
How is the bed.
We have an island bed and a drop down one in our Chausson  the drop down is better, (at least that's what I'm told)
Though the 740 rollerteam we looked at was cramped and dark inside.
I also thought it was ok entertainment. Trying to take a fwd where a 4x4 should go was a little funny....he will learn


----------



## Dezi (Aug 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> LOng term will have cannabus growers taking over, i have tried the rental thing and to be honest they cause more damage than you get for rental, many people today are one step up from animals.


The rental business in Bournemouth has recently gone very over the top.
This due to covid and staycations. Two bed self contained flat within walking distance to the beach,
currently £900 - £1,000 per week.

Regarding the tv documentary, I thought that it did a very good job of explaining motorhoming step by step to a novice.

Which we all were once. 

Dezi


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 9, 2021)

Drover said:


> Do you have the 590?
> How is the bed.
> We have an island bed and a drop down one in our Chausson  the drop down is better, (at least that's what I'm told)
> Though the 740 rollerteam we looked at was cramped and dark inside.
> I also thought it was ok entertainment. Trying to take a fwd where a 4x4 should go was a little funny....he will learn


Yes we have the 590.
The problem with the 740 and 745 is a tiny 300Kg payload with a manual gearbox, even less with an auto.
Ironic all that storage space but hardly any payload.
Its a nice van apart from that but its larger than what we wanted.
The drop down bed is comfy enough, but we are now minded towards a longitudinal bed.
But I would not hesitate to recommend the 590 with its 600kg payload.
Also this year they have added a few things.
A new larger improved hab door, external shower and barbecue point, and a wifi aerial on the roof.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 9, 2021)

I thought the program was ok. Merton did seem a little subdued but I put that down to him being out of his comfort zone. Got one of these a while back, great in the winter when the weather’s bad outside. I did wonder though about why a hire company provide one? Perhaps they brought it along with them?


----------



## Harrytherid (Aug 12, 2021)

Things like Merton and Webster give a completely false idea of what it is like to motorhome and idiots may buy one or hire one and clog up the available space expecting things to be like they are on the TV.  As has been intimated, the parking situation is so very different.  At Whitstable they parked on diagonal yellow lines (not even meant to stop there) so they rely on their production team to move the wagon and re-park it and it gives a completely false impression.  They should not do it. Spoils it for the rest of us.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 12, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> Things like Merton and Webster give a completely false idea of what it is like to motorhome and idiots may buy one or hire one and clog up the available space expecting things to be like they are on the TV.  As has been intimated, the parking situation is so very different.  At Whitstable they parked on diagonal yellow lines (not even meant to stop there) so they rely on their production team to move the wagon and re-park it and it gives a completely false impression.  They should not do it. Spoils it for the rest of us.


Yes indeed.   
I complained to the car dealer last time I bought a new car and then found the roads were not instantly clear of all traffic in front of me like in the TV Adverts.  
Irresponsible or what!


----------



## Herman (Aug 12, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> Things like Merton and Webster give a completely false idea of what it is like to motorhome and idiots may buy one or hire one and clog up the available space expecting things to be like they are on the TV.  As has been intimated, the parking situation is so very different.  At Whitstable they parked on diagonal yellow lines (not even meant to stop there) so they rely on their production team to move the wagon and re-park it and it gives a completely false impression.  They should not do it. Spoils it for the rest of us.


I thought exactly the same, pulls up outside what looked like a lifeboat station on yellow hatching, jumped out to be entertained by a guy playing a hurdy gurdy, how perfect. Why not show the reality of it all, driving around for 1/2 an hour trying to find a parking space large enough for a MOHO then walking a couple of mile back into town because local council don't want us there. I nearly turned it off at that point but I'm glad I didn't because I would have missed another gem.

They were talking to the couple on the "wildcamp" with the VW about their portapotti, bearing in mind this is there 2nd night and they said they hadn't tried there toilet yet, WHAT, where have they been going! especially after all those oysters.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 12, 2021)

Herman said:


> I thought exactly the same, pulls up outside what looked like a lifeboat station on yellow hatching, jumped out to be entertained by a guy playing a hurdy gurdy, how perfect. Why not show the reality of it all, driving around for 1/2 an hour trying to find a parking space large enough for a MOHO then walking a couple of mile back into town because local council don't want us there. I nearly turned it off at that point but I'm glad I didn't because I would have missed another gem.
> 
> They were talking to the couple on the "wildcamp" with the VW about their portapotti, bearing in mind this is there 2nd night and they said they hadn't tried there toilet yet, WHAT, where have they been going! especially after all those oysters.


Well they say s--t happens, eventually.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 12, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Well they say s--t happens, eventually.


avoid oysters,  and mussels!


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Yes we have the 590.
> The problem with the 740 and 745 is a tiny 300Kg payload with a manual gearbox, even less with an auto.
> Ironic all that storage space but hardly any payload.
> Its a nice van apart from that but its larger than what we wanted.
> ...


We have one too. The drop down bed is a compromise that makes possible such a generous  amount of living space in a 6m van, which when you’re in the van 8 months of the year is appreciated. We find the drop down bed comfy enough; the low level bed is an option we don’t use because we don’t want the faff of carting all the extra mattress bits with us and having a construction and bed making job every night.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 13, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> We have one too. The drop down bed is a compromise that makes possible such a generous  amount of living space in a 6m van, which when you’re in the van 8 months of the year is appreciated. We find the drop down bed comfy enough; the low level bed is an option we don’t use because we don’t want the faff of carting all the extra mattress bits with us and having a construction and bed making job every night.


The lower bed as you say is total faff, we only use it when our grandson is with us. He gets the drop down, and we get the lower bed that even with a topper is not very comfortable. Yes as you say you get a large lounge area in a 6m van, people are surprised when we show them inside. The 590 is a great van for what you pay, and I would recommend it to anyone looking for a small A class.


----------



## 5andy (Aug 13, 2021)

The laird said:


> Think it might help newbies if they watch it
> quite sensible from what I saw but the mrs fancies one o them flipping lights that was projected onto the roof


I quite fancy one myself Gordon. 
I agree that people new to motorhoming could benifit. I thought the programme also helps to put a positive case for motorhoming.


----------



## The laird (Aug 13, 2021)

Totally agree Sandy 
I'm actually looking forward to it tonight and see how it goes


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 13, 2021)

Sometimes we can over analyse things, I reckon it’s just a bit of light entertainment that puts us in a good light. And with all that’s going on that can’t be a bad thing.


----------



## argoose (Aug 13, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Well .....  I actually enjoyed "5 go Motorhoming" unlike it seems everyone else here.   It was good fun doing what it meant to do  (which was not some kind of motorhoming documentary)
> 
> Merton and Webster yesterday I thought was good as well.  Very different approach and was more of an informative style of programme than just light entertainment.
> Never seen Suki, Paul's wife before but she seemed great fun (Paul on the other hand was very muted and the OH wondered if he had dementia or something!)
> ...


Totally agree. No way, in the real world, could you park right outside an attraction you planned to visit.
But that said, had quite a giggle at their banter. 
Just nice we are being painted in a good light by mainstream media.


----------



## Wully (Aug 13, 2021)

I like Paul Merton he comes across a normal bloke with a wicked sense of humour. Looks like they enjoyed the lakes and his wife doing most of the driving from the outset. Nice relaxed viewing.


----------



## QFour (Aug 13, 2021)

YUK switched it off before the end. What a total load of rubbish.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm watching it now on next doors tv


----------



## mickymost (Aug 13, 2021)

Merton and Webster on Channel 5

Right just watching the Second Episode.Sorry but im not convinced they are actually sleeping over in this Rollerteam Motorhome I feel they drive it around then stay over in a Posh Hotel. The Vehicle to me doesnt look lived in., not enough personal possesions. When they drove onto the Kendal ferry they were in the middle lane at the front BUT when the ferry left the dock they were parked at the rear right hand corner so how many film takes to do that clip?
I will post more observations as I watch the rest if I notice something BUT to me im not convinced.

Michael.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 13, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I'm watching it now on next doors tv


Trev I bet you also save pennies By using next doors Wifi am I right?


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 13, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Merton and Webster on Channel 5
> 
> Right just watching the Second Episode.Sorry but im not convinced they are actually sleeping over in this Rollerteam Motorhome I feel they drive it around then stay over in a Posh Hotel. The Vehicle to me doesnt look lived in., not enough personal possesions. When they drove onto the Kendal ferry they were in the middle lane at the front BUT when the ferry left the dock they were parked at the rear right hand corner so how many film takes to do that clip?
> I will post more observations as I watch the rest if I notice something BUT to me im not convinced.
> ...


Micky I agree with what you are saying, but this programme is for the general public, and if they enjoy watching it, It makes a change from the media making stories up about us, or reporting things that would not be newsworthy if we were not involved. Will anyone with an open mind about us watch this and decide they dislike us, I very much doubt it. But some who watch this may just look at us in a different more favourable light.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 13, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Micky I agree with what you are saying, but this programme is for the general public, and if they enjoy watching it, It makes a change from the media making stories up about us, or reporting things that would not be newsworthy if we were not involved. Will anyone with an open mind about us watch this and decide they dislike us, I very much doubt it. But some who watch this may just look at us in a different more favourable light.


Bill totally agree with you and any Programme promoting Motorhomes and Campervans has in my book got to be a good thing especially in these times when many are trying to staycate holidaying locally in the UK. Although it seems that we still have a lot of work to do to change the attitude in this country.It seems many councils are now embracing us letting us overnight in Councils Car parks, BUT sadly many more places are banning the Motorhome tarring all travellers  with the same brush (yes another thread on "travellers" as good and bad in all)


----------



## mickymost (Aug 13, 2021)

Another thing the product testers on this series I feel are all Youtubers with their own channels am I wrong? I recognise many of these guys from Youtube.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 13, 2021)

As I take nothing on tv at face value it to me is chewing gum for the eyes, hayho.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 14, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> I cant comment on the programme. ...didn't fancy another formulaic production.One thing that put me off, were the trailer shots of the van/ couple being filmed n remote locations......no longer to be found in England and i'm guessing less and less in Wales and Scotland, giving viewers a romanticized idea of what motorhoming is like, a bit like the van lifers pictures of amazing sunsets taken through thrown open rear doors.


I agree , many of these programmes are just an advert for the National Trust ( I assume that is what you meant by "formulaic production" ) and the presenters seem forced to visit the same old locations and visitor attractions. I stopped watching these railway journeys, costal walks,  etc  because they were stuck in the rut of going to the same locations , I really don't want to watch people make cider or collecting honey from bee hives and putting it into jars again.

I watched the recent one in the lake district and it seemed they didn't dwell too long in the kendal mint cake shop or in windermere so maybe the producers are realising  they needn't be a advert for the boring same old visitor "attractions". They did a sweeping mention of William Wordsworth and his cottage, I was also pleased to see they omitted the "windermere steam boat" history.  The best bit for me was walking up the fell with the photographer and fell runner and seeing the view of the tarn.  Progs like this should do more of the walking and camping and van skills and look for new locations to see . 
Although Paul and wife were entertaining, maybe the producers should get some fitter presenters and get up the high fells and discover the more obscure "attractions" of which there are many in the UK.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 14, 2021)

Pedalman said:


> I agree , many of these programmes are just an advert for the National Trust ( I assume that is what you meant by "formulaic production" ) and the presenters seem forced to visit the same old locations and visitor attractions. I stopped watching these railway journeys, costal walks,  etc  because they were stuck in the rut of going to the same locations , I really don't want to watch people make cider or collecting honey from bee hives and putting it into jars again.
> 
> I watched the recent one in the lake district and it seemed they didn't dwell too long in the kendal mint cake shop or in windermere so maybe the producers are realising  they needn't be a advert for the boring same old visitor "attractions". They did a sweeping mention of William Wordsworth and his cottage, I was also pleased to see they omitted the "windermere steam boat" history.*  The best bit for me was walking up the fell with the photographer and fell runner and seeing the view of the tarn.  Progs like this should do more of the walking and camping and van skills and look for new locations to see .
> Although Paul and wife were entertaining, maybe the producers should get some fitter presenters and get up the high fells and discover the more obscure "attractions" of which there are many in the UK.*


I guess it depends on your interests? 
You I guess enjoy fell walking?  I think there have been countless programs about that kind of thing, and some have been very entertaining and I think there has even been a couple featuring monroe bagging (maybe just shown on BBC Scotland with Sandinmycrack'in?)
I remember going on a "walking weekend" with a group to the Lakes around 25 years ago.   I was so knackered at the end of day 1 going up some hill that was only 2nd to scafell pike, IIRC, that the next day Jane and I both agreed to kick any more walking into touch and we drove around sightseeing and having the odd tea and cake stop instead.
Much more fun - to me, anyway, but many would disagree - so seeing a few sights that DON'T involve semi-mountaineering is fine by me


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 14, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I guess it depends on your interests?
> You I guess enjoy fell walking?  I think there have been countless programs about that kind of thing, and some have been very entertaining and I think there has even been a couple featuring monroe bagging (maybe just shown on BBC Scotland with Sandinmycrack'in?)
> I remember going on a "walking weekend" with a group to the Lakes around 25 years ago.   I was so knackered at the end of day 1 going up some hill that was only 2nd to scafell pike, IIRC, that the next day Jane and I both agreed to kick any more walking into touch and we drove around sightseeing and having the odd tea and cake stop instead.
> Much more fun - to me, anyway, but many would disagree - so seeing a few sights that DON'T involve semi-mountaineering is fine by me


Well David you make good points, but I much prefer getting to the top of a mountain knackered and hopefully enjoy the view. I have never lost the sense of achievement on reaching the top, and enjoy the endorphins I get when I get home and head for the shower.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 14, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Well David you make good points, but I much prefer getting to the top of a mountain knackered and hopefully enjoy the view. I have never lost the sense of achievement on reaching the top, and enjoy the endorphins I get when I get home and head for the shower.


I seriously was exhausted.   I saw the hostel over the river as we were getting back and I nearly just turned left and headed directly for it instead of carrying onto the bridge and back again to save the additional walking.
Should have been able to make a better show given my (relative) youth at the time, but 'fraid not


----------



## 1 Cup (Aug 14, 2021)

Has he had a stroke or an injection?.. nice to see the mrs drive. Dont do that walking malarki.
You lot looking and struggling for parking, are just not blessed as us good Christian folk. Lol
Will continue to watch even on catch up. I liked it.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 14, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I seriously was exhausted.   I saw the hostel over the river as we were getting back and I nearly just turned left and headed directly for it instead of carrying onto the bridge and back again to save the additional walking.
> Should have been able to make a better show given my (relative) youth at the time, but 'fraid not


It sounds like you took on to much to early David. I would never take someone up a Munro if it was there first hill. Far better to try a smaller hill with great views at the top. Ben A’ne in the Trossachs fits the bill. Also with the smaller hills you have a much better chance of getting a view. And for around just one hours effort this is what awaits you.


----------



## colinm (Aug 15, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> As I take nothing on tv at face value it to me is chewing gum for the eyes, hayho.


I've appeared and/or worked on several factual programs, I take everything I see on TV with a 'pinch of salt'.


----------



## Mick H (Aug 16, 2021)

What a load of rubbish. Hardly any motorhome content. They even had advice from caravanners, and, when it got into the Airstream bit, they showed caravans being refurbished. There seemed a suggestion, that the Roller Team van, was struggling on steep hills, in the lake district, which surely couldn't have been the case, it's a new van.


----------



## Poacher (Aug 16, 2021)

Mick H said:


> What a load of rubbish. Hardly any motorhome content. They even had advice from caravanners, and, when it got into the Airstream bit, they showed caravans being refurbished. There seemed a suggestion, that the Roller Team van, was struggling on steep hills, in the lake district, which surely couldn't have been the case, it's a new van.


Well, now that you’ve got that off your chest, the rest of the programme was actually interesting.  A change from Grand Designs!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 16, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> It sounds like you took on to much to early David. I would never take someone up a Munro if it was there first hill. Far better to try a smaller hill with great views at the top. Ben A’ne in the Trossachs fits the bill. Also with the smaller hills you have a much better chance of getting a view. And for around just one hours effort this is what awaits you. View attachment 101069


I dont even have to get out of my van for pictures like that.


----------



## Mick H (Aug 17, 2021)

Poacher said:


> Well, now that you’ve got that off your chest, the rest of the programme was actually interesting.  A change from Grand Designs!


?


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 17, 2021)

mickymost said:


> And I bet you never got offered free Oysters either !


I have had free oysters  just smile


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 17, 2021)

Brockley said:


> I thought the program was ok. Merton did seem a little subdued but I put that down to him being out of his comfort zone. Got one of these a while back, great in the winter when the weather’s bad outside. I did wonder though about why a hire company provide one? Perhaps they brought it along with them?View attachment 100936


Which one ? Does it charge by usb ? Thank you


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 18, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> The lower bed as you say is total faff, we only use it when our grandson is with us. He gets the drop down, and we get the lower bed that even with a topper is not very comfortable. Yes as you say you get a large lounge area in a 6m van, people are surprised when we show them inside. The 590 is a great van for what you pay, and I would recommend it to anyone looking for a small A class.


Especially when it’s more spacious than the larger van that Paul Merton was using.


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 18, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Merton and Webster on Channel 5
> 
> Right just watching the Second Episode.Sorry but im not convinced they are actually sleeping over in this Rollerteam Motorhome I feel they drive it around then stay over in a Posh Hotel. The Vehicle to me doesnt look lived in., not enough personal possesions. When they drove onto the Kendal ferry they were in the middle lane at the front BUT when the ferry left the dock they were parked at the rear right hand corner so how many film takes to do that clip?
> I will post more observations as I watch the rest if I notice something BUT to me im not convinced.
> ...


Yup I too noticed that lamentable and rather basic continuity error.


----------



## barge1914 (Aug 18, 2021)

colinm said:


> I've appeared and/or worked on several factual programs, I take everything I see on TV with a 'pinch of salt'.


We got involved in a Countryfile programme based on our community pub and the Peak District. Talk about the grand old Duke of York. We flogged up and down Stanage Edge umpteen times and froze in the icy blasts while they fiddled with camera angles and drones and Anita Rani hopped from rock to rock posing. Promised a curry afterwards at the pub courtesy of the beeb. By the time a much belated minuscule dollop of by now luke warm green gloop was deposited in our bowls two hours late most of the ‘cast’ had buggered off down to the Indian restaurant to stave off pangs of starvation!


----------



## wildebus (Aug 18, 2021)

Does anyone believe that filming all happens in single takes?   
Does it matter if in filming a vehicle is on the left side when departing and the right when arriving? (or whatever the "error" was.  Must admit I am not interested enough to check the precise fault)
If the only reason to watch a program is to pick production goofs in it, it is a bit sad


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 18, 2021)

Right now our pastime is on the ropes, like a heavyweight boxer hanging on hoping he can survive the onslaught. 
We need every bit of favourable PR we can get, and this programme offers us some favourable PR. 
I really don’t care if they park the van then head of to a five star hotel for the night. This programme is not great viewing for us, we can pick out things that the public cannot, it’s for those who hope to be able to own a Motorhome one day, and for those who wondered what we are all about. I think it shows us in a good light, and that’s what matters most. It’s light entertainment, not to be taken seriously, or analysed to the nth degree.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 20, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> Which one ? Does it charge by usb ? Thank you


Sorry for the slow response not been on for a while. This one, it’s got Bluetooth for playing music from a phone (not a great speaker though). You can pull the lead off the mains plug and run it on usb. For the price it’s ok. Seconds worth of entertainment


----------



## myvanwy (Aug 20, 2021)

Just be careful when doing a screen shot Michael. Some of your details are on there. Snip would be a better tool.


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 20, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Sorry for the slow response not been on for a while. This one, it’s got Bluetooth for playing music from a phone (not a great speaker though). You can pull the lead off the mains plug and run it on usb. For the price it’s ok. Seconds worth of entertainment
> 
> View attachment 101208


That’s the one I got  it’s great haven’t tried the music bit though … actually it’s a slightly different brand £12.99 same design though on Amazon


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2021)

Just remember its a big security risk to switch on bluetooth on a mobile, bank details and emails etc can be picked up at close qtrs


----------



## Brockley (Aug 20, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Just be careful when doing a screen shot Michael. Some of your details are on there. Snip would be a better tool.


Michael, who the hell is Michael?


----------



## Robmac (Aug 20, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Just remember its a big security risk to switch on bluetooth on a mobile, bank details and emails etc can be picked up at close qtrs



Not from my mobile they can't Trev!


----------



## QFour (Aug 20, 2021)

We watched them filming Million Dollar Motorhome with some guy who has 350 plumbers in London. It was all happening outside Southdowns with a very large Carthago. We had a right old laugh watching them hop in and out of the chafured Bentley worth considerably more than our MH. Making sure the angles were right. making sure you could see the firms logo. Went for a walk and met him as we came back. Had a chat with him but still didn't know who he was and he didn't introduce himself. Anyway turns out he is a self made millionaire from London. Surprised he didn't look at a Concorde he could have put his Bentley in the back


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Not from my mobile they can't Trev!


Is yours the old type.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2021)

There is a big m home sitting just up the rd from my outlaws, seen it out once all year then parked up for the rest and plugged in, snobbery I recon.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 20, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Is yours the old type.



No not old Trev, but I don't do any banking from my phone and I haven't set up an Email account on it.

I tend to use it for 'phone calls!


----------



## Snapster (Aug 20, 2021)

QFour said:


> We watched them filming Million Dollar Motorhome with some guy who has 350 plumbers in London. It was all happening outside Southdowns with a very large Carthago. We had a right old laugh watching them hop in and out of the chafured Bentley worth considerably more than our MH. Making sure the angles were right. making sure you could see the firms logo. Went for a walk and met him as we came back. Had a chat with him but still didn't know who he was and he didn't introduce himself. Anyway turns out he is a self made millionaire from London. Surprised he didn't look at a Concorde he could have put his Bentley in the back


We saw that, he is one person I certainly would not want to park next to talk to. If anyone gives motorhoming a bad name, it’s him!


----------



## QFour (Aug 20, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> There is a big m home sitting just up the rd from my outlaws, seen it out once all year then parked up for the rest and plugged in, snobbery I recon.


We have one round the corner from us. Swift Konlikki that only goes out twice a year. They go out at the start of the season and then summer holiday for a couple of weeks and that's it.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 20, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Does anyone believe that filming all happens in single takes?
> Does it matter if in filming a vehicle is on the left side when departing and the right when arriving? (or whatever the "error" was.  Must admit I am not interested enough to check the precise fault)
> If the only reason to watch a program is to pick production goofs in it, it is a bit sad


I don’t believe any programme like this is showing “real life” and can be taken with a pinch of salt. I just made an obvious observation and don’t spend all my waking days watching tv programmes for errors do you? Life’s too short.
anyone pulling up others on forums accusing of them being sad needs to take a look at themselves Pot kettle black springs to mind!


----------



## The laird (Aug 20, 2021)

Well I'm no sad and quite looking forward to it
I also watch  you tubers ,get some giggles  there as well ,life's to short imho ( for wot it's worth)!


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2021)

The laird said:


> Well I'm no sad and quite looking forward to it
> I also watch  you tubers ,get some giggles  there as well ,life's to short imho ( for wot it's worth)!


Me too, I am looking forward to something on the telly that does not show us in a poor way.
Just a bit of light entertainment for those who have mainly heard only bad things about us.


----------



## Mevi (Aug 20, 2021)

Fun fact: I was approached by the media company to be in the show. Had a nice chat, but it wasn't to be. Channel 5 isn't proper TV anyway.
#notbitter


----------



## wildebus (Aug 20, 2021)

mickymost said:


> I don’t believe any programme like this is showing “real life” and can be taken with a pinch of salt. I just made an obvious observation and don’t spend all my waking days watching tv programmes for errors do you? Life’s too short.
> anyone pulling up others on forums accusing of them being sad needs to take a look at themselves Pot kettle black springs to mind!


I watched last weeks episode this evening.  noticed the dreadful production error you diligently posted about.  I was disgusted and have written to the BBC demanding the Director General be sacked for allowing that!




(ps.  I will let you spot the error there  )


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I watched last weeks episode this evening.  noticed the dreadful production error you diligently posted about.  I was disgusted and have written to the BBC demanding the Director General be sacked for allowing that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I missing something here David, it’s on channel 5.
The beeb get blamed for the weather on here.
Sorry Mark if you read this.  
But surely not anything that’s on channel 5
Or is this just a Freudian slip.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 20, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Am I missing something here David, it’s on channel 5.
> The beeb get blamed for the weather on here.
> Sorry Mark if you read this.
> But surely not anything that’s on channel 5
> Or is this just a Freudian slip.



I think that was the error Bill!


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 20, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I think that was the error Bill!


Ok I’m out Rob, ma wee brains hurtin, confused well I am, but then that widnae be hard, noo would it


----------



## Wully (Aug 20, 2021)

That was good visited some of them places this summer and loved it especially Somerset a bit quieter after Cornwall got busy. Stayed in a couple of cider farms. When the guy selling you a couple of bottles of scrumpy says as you walk away now be carful with that lad it dose get you thinking.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 20, 2021)

I watched tonight's episode which is the first I've seen.

To be honest, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Loved the chat about 'Hen's teeth' and watching Paul's face as he went round in the Nomad.

I now have a craving for Cheese and Cider.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2021)

Robmac said:


> No not old Trev, but I don't do any banking from my phone and I haven't set up an Email account on it.
> 
> I tend to use it for 'phone calls!


Well sorted, my mates daughter had her info lifted by google and they were able to contact her dad and wish him a happy b day, just shows.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 20, 2021)

Missed it tonight, next door closed their curtains.


----------



## QFour (Aug 20, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Missed it tonight, next door closed their curtains.


You would have been happy on the Brighton CAMC site. One of the American RVs had a massive TV on the front dash and they were sitting watching a porn movie with the curtains open


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I watched last weeks episode this evening.  noticed the dreadful production error you diligently posted about.  I was disgusted and have written to the BBC demanding the Director General be sacked for allowing that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently your medals on its way in the post as in my book anyone who still watches and supports the BBC deserves a medal.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I think that was the error Bill!


Now that the Shiraz has worn of Rob, can I give you a wee Japanese ditty.

AH SOO (The Yen finally dropped) 

I get it now the error was the error, some folk lead very complicated lives.
So I erred in not seeing that David was deliberately erring, in order to point out to Micky that pointing out channel 5s err was an err on Micky s part. Err you go I got it.

Right I am off to the medical cupboard now my heeds Nippon with all this erring and me no getting it soon enough. Apologies to any Japanese posters for the errs


----------



## Robmac (Aug 21, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Now that the Shiraz has worn of Rob, can I give you a wee Japanese ditty.
> 
> AH SOO (The Yen finally dropped)
> 
> ...



Always turn up your erring aid when drinking Shiraz Bill!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 21, 2021)

Your up early, feeling better.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Your up early, feeling better.


Err yes Trev thanks, you know what they say Trev

The errly bird catches David’s deliberately erring post, the proverbial worm


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 21, 2021)

This old cov sh-t is hammering folks here, half wont get the vaxs and are running around like headless chickens in and out of the boozers etc, time the law was changed to make it compulsory, because as I see it as manslaughter knowingly spreading the infection, two in the family and ones dead.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 21, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Err yes Trev thanks, you know what they say Trev
> 
> The errly bird catches David’s deliberately erring post, the proverbial worm



The early worm gets eaten by a friggin gret bird Bill!


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

Robmac said:


> The early worm gets eaten by a friggin gret bird Bill!


well you know what they say Rob.

”One worms mistake is an early birds meal”
Old Chineese proverb   

I reckon last night I was the meal for poking my head above the ground.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 21, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> well you know what they say Rob.
> 
> ”One worms mistake is an early birds meal”
> Old Chineese proverb
> ...



Done it many times Bill.

Not for at least half an hour though (I think!).


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Now that the Shiraz has worn of Rob, can I give you a wee Japanese ditty.
> 
> AH SOO (The Yen finally dropped)
> 
> ...



so glad Bill you managed to be a little entertained while inebriated and you got there in the end.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 21, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Always turn up your erring aid when drinking Shiraz Bill!


Isn't an "erring aid" what a Cockney Trawlerman calls a net?


----------



## mickymost (Aug 21, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Now that the Shiraz has worn of Rob, can I give you a wee Japanese ditty.
> 
> AH SOO (The Yen finally dropped)
> 
> ...


 Bill yes oh AH SOO always encounter  many of those on forums its just a shame some members dont think how they effect another members with what words they post it should be friendly posts not aimed personally but then its easy to give said members a wide berth in future.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Bill yes oh AH SOO always encounter  many of those on forums its just a shame some members dont think how they effect another members with what words they post it should be friendly posts not aimed personally but then its easy to give said members a wide berth in future.


David’s a good man Micky, you and him just got of to a bad start.
I never ignore what David says, and I have benefited from not doing that.
Nothing worse than watching two good men behaving badly.
Most of us have said things without thinking, even me, and I’m perfect  


Oops should not have said that


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 21, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> David’s a good man Micky, you and him just got of to a bad start.
> I never ignore what David says, and I have benefited from not doing that.
> Nothing worse than watching two good men behaving badly.
> Most of us have said things without thinking, even me, and I’m perfect
> ...


My mum said that when she found out I was on the way, ah just fecken perfect.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My mum said that when she found out I was on the way, ah just fecken perfect.


Bet she never said that after you were born Trev


----------



## wildebus (Aug 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My mum said that when she found out I was on the way, ah just fecken perfect.


I reminded my Siblings of that ... I'm the youngest of 4 and obviously my parents had to keep trying until they got it right


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I reminded my Siblings of that ... I'm the youngest of 4 and obviously my parents had to keep trying until they got it right


Poor parents they never did then David, get it right that is


----------



## wildebus (Aug 21, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Poor parents they never did then David, get it right that is


Maybe they decided enough was enough


----------



## Deleted member 71244 (Sep 1, 2021)

yorkslass said:


> I cant comment on the programme. ...didn't fancy another formulaic production.One thing that put me off, were the trailer shots of the van/ couple being filmed n remote locations......no longer to be found in England and i'm guessing less and less in Wales and Scotland, giving viewers a romanticized idea of what motorhoming is like, a bit like the van lifers pictures of amazing sunsets taken through thrown open rear doors.


They don't mention anything about emptying the loo.!  I don't see Paul doing it, he's more likely to spill it down him. I think they probably don't use the bathroom at all .??!


----------



## izwozral (Sep 2, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Does anyone believe that filming all happens in single takes?
> Does it matter if in filming a vehicle is on the left side when departing and the right when arriving? (or whatever the "error" was.  Must admit I am not interested enough to check the precise fault)
> If the only reason to watch a program is to pick production goofs in it, it is a bit sad


We had David Dickinson at our auction when Celebrity Antiques Trip was being filmed there, he had to give a valuation of an Art Deco figurine followed by his catch phrase 'cheap as chips'. The production manager wasn't happy with the way Dickinson said 'cheap as chips', the wrong sort of inflection or summat. Six takes later they were satisfied. Dickinson must have used that awful catch phrase thousands of times and the final take didn't sound any different from the previous five!


----------

